# passwortgeschützte Excel-Datei einlesen



## stareck (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob ich eine passwortgeschützte xls-Datei einlesen kann, wenn ich das Passwort habe?

Ich habe dies bis jetzt mit JExcel 1.3 gemacht, dort kann ich aber keine passwortgeschützten Dateien öffnen. 
Mit der neuen Version 1.4 ist dies meines Wissens nach möglich, dort bekomme ich aber nur eine kostenlose 30Tage-Lizenz.

Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee/Möglichkeit für mich?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß 
stareck


----------



## Gast2 (28. Okt 2010)

Password Protected Excel File - Stack Overflow


----------



## stareck (29. Okt 2010)

danke, sieht gut aus, werde es am wochendende mal testen

vielen dank nochmal


----------



## stareck (29. Okt 2010)

habe es gerade mal schnell getestet, mit dem SmartXLS hat es sofort geklappt

Vielen Dank

Gruß 
Stareck


----------

